# Black Star labs



## lookinforinsight (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone heard of black star laboratories?


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## lookinforinsight (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh Thank You.Every good forum needs a douche!!!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 7, 2011)

do you need a tissue?


----------

